# Best place for saving



## lefthook (25 Apr 2012)

Hi guys its my first post here so fell free to move if its in the wrong section.
I have been lucky to inherit 30000 euro which I have have in the credit union.
I am recieving no intrest on this.
Im am looking for advice on where would be the best place to keep this money with good interest,
The money must be acessible no putting it away for years,
and it must be secure.
I would really appreciate any help recieved atb john


----------



## cavanMan (25 Apr 2012)

Nationwide UK have really good rates and are excellent to deal with too


----------



## Lightning (25 Apr 2012)

lefthook said:


> Hi guys its my first post here so fell free to move if its in the wrong section.
> I have been lucky to inherit 30000 euro which I have have in the credit union.
> I am recieving no intrest on this.
> Im am looking for advice on where would be the best place to keep this money with good interest,
> ...



Have you read the best buys?

KBC @ 3.25% for an instant access account may be your best bet.


----------



## Renter7 (25 Apr 2012)

I really like Nationwide UK as well, customer service is really good in my opinion. You can walk in off the street if you live in Dublin. They have a 3% demand account (max of 6 withdrawals) in the year. They have a 1 year fixed rate of 3.9%, you  can access money at any time but if access it within year you must pay 90 days interest penalty, unlike other banks this is very clear and in my opinion fair. 

Rabo are paying 3.1% demand (no restrictions) for the first 20,000. Not a bad option. They are online only, for me this is no problem but some don't like it. 

KBC have a good demand rates now as well. Unlike Nationwide and Rabo, they are an Irish bank. 

Ciaran has a very good Best Buy thread which you should read.


----------



## browtal (25 Apr 2012)

Nationwide UK? does that mean you are dealing in sterling? Browtal


----------



## bugler (26 Apr 2012)

browtal said:


> Nationwide UK? does that mean you are dealing in sterling? Browtal



No. Nationwide UK (Ireland) do Euro accounts. I don't think they do any foreign currency accounts, could be wrong on that though.


----------



## lefthook (26 Apr 2012)

I see KBC have a rate of 25 euro per transaction, bit overpriced is it not?.
Is their a cap on how much each of the withdrawals are with Nationwide uk.
Any other hidden charges its just if i was getting low on cash i might take some out now and then, I also have an account with ulster bank about 2k that i use with a debit card
Also i notice KBC are doing good rates for a 1 year 2 month no access account.
What happens when the term is up does the money not earn interest?
Any hidden charges ? 
I was thinking of only putting in 25000 and I shouldnt have to make any withdrawals for a year or more
thanks in advance john


----------



## Lightning (26 Apr 2012)

lefthook said:


> I see KBC have a rate of 25 euro per transaction, bit overpriced is it not?.



They do not apply this fee. It is a 'reserve the right' fee but they do not charge it. 



lefthook said:


> Is their a cap on how much each of the withdrawals are with Nationwide uk.



6 per year max. 



lefthook said:


> Also i notice KBC are doing good rates for a 1 year 2 month no access account.
> What happens when the term is up does the money not earn interest?
> Any hidden charges ?



No fees. Yes, you get the interest at the very end of the term.


----------



## lefthook (26 Apr 2012)

CiaranT said:


> They do not apply this fee. It is a 'reserve the right' fee but they do not charge it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the account earn interest after the term if you dont take out the money.?
also how much can the 6 transactions be i.e is their a max amount e.g 1k


----------



## Renter7 (26 Apr 2012)

lefthook said:


> Does the account earn interest after the term if you dont take out the money.?



At the end of term, you will need to tell bank what you want to do with money, i.e. withdraw or put it into a new account. I don't know what exactly KBC do if you don't give them instruction, most banks will transfer it to a demand account. You should read small print of Terms and conditions before opening. 



lefthook said:


> also how much can the 6 transactions be i.e is their a max amount e.g 1k



There is no mention of a maximum amount, you can withdraw whatever you like. It is essentially a demand account, for most people 6 withdrawals is more than enough.


----------



## andrewol (1 May 2012)

I've had a KBC account for about 3 months. Seem ok to deal with, Money took a bit long to get from my Rabo Account into KBC account (about 7 days) but other than that no complaints. Interest is good and i have yet to see any charges.

I believe they are an Irish bank but the parent is a far Larger European entity which was a little reassuring when putting my money with them!


----------



## lefthook (2 May 2012)

thanks for the advise


----------



## Lightning (2 May 2012)

andrewol said:


> I've had a KBC account for about 3 months. Seem ok to deal with, Money took a bit long to get from my Rabo Account into KBC account (about 7 days) but other than that no complaints. Interest is good and i have yet to see any charges.



Recently? The new SEPA laws which were applicable from 1 January 2012 mean all Eurozone EUR to EUR cash transfers must be credited within 1 business day excluding TARGET ECB holidays.

Hence, it should not have taken 7 days. KBC or even Ulster Bank, who provide clearing services for KBC, might have been at fault rather than Rabo.


----------



## FranceRes (7 May 2012)

Thank-you Ciaran T for the Best Buys info on savings - absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Lightning (7 May 2012)

Thanks FranceRes, glad the best buys were of benefit to you.


----------

